
Product Pix – remove background from product pictures - uri_merhav
https://www.proproductpix.org/
======
uri_merhav
Also here's a Hackernoon post about the making-of (I'm the author)

[https://hackernoon.com/how-i-built-my-first-machine-
learning...](https://hackernoon.com/how-i-built-my-first-machine-learning-
software-as-a-service-a726080f566a)

